# Spare parts......



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

What do you do with them? Do you keep them on the sprues, cut them lose or??


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2010)

Cut em loose and put them in the spare parts box


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 3, 2010)

I cut'em loose and sort them by size into a parts drawer/cabinet. That way I'm not digging through the whole thing to find small bits. Large parts go in the spares box.


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 3, 2010)

Cool! Start to get a few bits.... What about bombs etc., do you glue them together or?


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 3, 2010)

Yes, some things like certain parts for cockpits I'll label but the ordance is generally interchangeable so I glue them and don't need to worry about them.


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 3, 2010)

I keep mine in one of the organizing boxes with the 18 different drawers by what they are (ie guns, engines, glass etc etc). It's interesting whenever I have to go through them looking for parts as I remember the model they went to and where I was at when I got it. Kinda like a scrap book for me.


----------



## otftch (Jul 3, 2010)

My wife can't understand wheniI need a part and remember putting it away. I just bought a model with a deformed canopy and went right to the canopy drawer and found it. She says "You're Sick !"
Ed


----------



## dirkpitt289 (Jul 3, 2010)

I don't have enough spare parts to have 18 drawers so I just keep them in an old kit box for now. I try and keep them on the sprees but cut them down to just the parts I'm keeping. the rest gets tossed


----------



## Wayne Little (Jul 4, 2010)

always keep the 'extra' bits'n'pieces...currently in an old fishing tackle box...


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 6, 2010)

Here's my system


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 7, 2010)

How do you have extra fuselage halves?


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 7, 2010)

Have boxes of them, cut from the spruce, big bits in one old model box (currently old Phantom box), mid size bits in another old box (former Stuka), small bits sorted into odd shapes, round bits, straight bits, clear bits etc and have a box full odds and ends like wire, mesh, electric cable, the foil from Champaign bottles, the list goes on. Never throw anything away.


----------



## Airframes (Jul 7, 2010)

You can guarantee that once you've thrown away a part, you'll start a project where that wheel could have been used as a jet nozzle or something! I lost my 'main' spares box in a house move - thirty odd years worth of assorted bits and pieces, and usable parts from smashed models! I_ still _go looking for parts I knew I once had, but are long gone!


----------



## rochie (Jul 8, 2010)

you guy's shame me i just shove all the unsed bits in a drawer, un sorted but they are there !


----------



## Capt. Vick (Jul 8, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> How do you have extra fuselage halves?



Yeah! What's up with that??? 


Speaking of spare parts, would anyone have one of the headlights and the windshield from the tractor that came with Monogram's B-24J Liberator floating around? Anyone...


----------



## Tony Hill (Jul 8, 2010)

Ihaven't got a big box of women's ears or anything!!!





Sorry, obscure "Coupling" joke...medicine time....


----------



## hawkeye2an (Jul 8, 2010)

B-17engineer said:


> How do you have extra fuselage halves?



Those are AMT Stinson Reliant fuselage halves. I bought all the local hobby store's supply when they marked them down to $1.99 ea. MANY years ago. I still have 3 unopened copies of the kit. Along with 3 Beech Staggerwings. I have used the wings, seats, interior, stearing wheel, spatted undercarriage etc. on scratchbuild/kitbashing projects. See my UC-70 scratchbuild thread for an example of the interior parts and spatted wheels being used.


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 8, 2010)

Ahhh I see thanks!


----------



## Peebs (Jul 8, 2010)

I have mine in ziplock sandwich bags, labelled ie Tamiya 1:48 Spitfire Vb, posibly a bit anal but hey! lol


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 8, 2010)

Ok, that is WAY too organzied!


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

There's a limit to how organized a modeler can be


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine is just shoved into a box. How's that for organized


----------



## B-17engineer (Jul 9, 2010)

Oh oh oh! Same!


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2010)

Where can I get one of these organised things??


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 9, 2010)

Pub?


----------



## Airframes (Jul 9, 2010)

Sounds like a good place to look !


----------



## Peebs (Jul 9, 2010)

Did someone say pub?????


----------



## Airframes (Jul 10, 2010)

It's your round !


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 10, 2010)

Sure is.....I got the last one!


----------

